# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Charlie Clements quits 'EastEnders'!!

## thestud2k7

EastEnders favourite Charlie Clements has quit the BBC soap after nearly four years, it has been revealed.

The 22-year-old, who has played Bradley Branning since January 2006, is to leave in a "sensational storyline" that will play out as part of the Walford serial's 25th anniversary celebrations in February.

Clements said of his decision to exit: "I have been at EastEnders for nearly four years and I have enjoyed every minute with some fantastic storylines. But I feel that now is the time to take on some new roles."

EastEnders' executive producer Diederick Santer added: "Viewers will miss Charlie hugely and I can promise a big exit. I know he'll go on to great things."

Details of his exit storyline are being kept under wraps, but rumours suggest that his character will rekindle his romance with ex-wife Stacey Slater (Lacey Turner). 

A source at the soap told The Mirror: "Bradley's emigration only lasts for six weeks before he gets called back to Albert Square early next month because of a family crisis.

"It isn't long before he realises he still has feelings for Stacey and doesn't know what to do."

Bradley first appeared in Albert Square on January 24, 2006 when he moved in with his grandfather Jim (John Bardon) and his wife Dot (June Brown). His arrival served as the catalyst for his father Max (Jake Wood) and step-mum Tanya's (Jo Joyner) entrance into the show.

In October, it was announced that Walford matriarch Barbara Windsor is to step down from her role as Queen Vic landlady Peggy Mitchell after 15 years. 

At the beginning of the month, it was confirmed that former Hollyoaks producer Bryan Kirkwood will replace the outgoing Santer following the soap's live silver anniversary episode. 

i hope this is in right section

----------

Dutchgirl (13-11-2009), JustJodi (13-11-2009), lizann (13-11-2009)

----------


## alan45

Rats and sinking ship come to mind

----------


## thestud2k7

> Rats and sinking ship come to mind


yes they do don't they?  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

If he is to rekindle his relationship with Stacey, will she leave too or is it going to be the typical EE doomed relationship, again in their case?

----------


## sindydoll

> If he is to rekindle his relationship with Stacey, will she leave too or is it going to be the typical EE doomed relationship, again in their case?


 they will split up again

----------


## Bryan

good, i never liked him in the first place, he was so iritating. is there any point him coming back soon just to go again?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siobhan

I like Bradley.. just didn't like him with Syd.. he should have stay that night for Stacey..

----------


## lizann

I hope Stacey leaves with him

----------


## parkerman

Oh good. Another explosive story.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> Oh good. Another explosive story.


You forgot to mention SENSATIONAL and HARD HITTING and GRITTY :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> good, i never liked him in the first place, he was so iritating. is there any point him coming back soon just to go again?


 
maybe he can have a nasty accident in canada?

----------


## alan45

What they really need is another fairground disaster to kill off the dead wood.

----------


## parkerman

So that would be everyone then...except Ian, Pat, Dot and Jim...

----------


## lizann

The end for Bracey  :Sad:   unless she leaves with him - maybe he dies  :Crying:

----------


## JustJodi

> Rats and sinking ship come to mind


 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe this is the END of EASTENDERS ??????? 25th anniversary. just blow up Walford and be done with it ??? Hows that for an EXPLOSIVE story line ??? :Ponder:   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> The end for Bracey  unless she leaves with him - maybe he dies


 
that means Stacey will have to leave too ?????????dont think Lacey is gonna leave?????????

----------


## tammyy2j

Bradley was ruined when he was put with Syd (god she was awful) 

What explosive storyline could he be involved in mayve Max's money problems and Tanya's maternity exit - maybe Bradley sleeps with Tanya  :EEK!:  

I would to see him and Stacey have a happy ending like Kat and Alfie leave together with Stacey pregnant  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

If they kill Bradley off, there will be people upset like with the Danielle storyline; petitions to bring him back, that it was all a bad dream Stacey had because of her mental illness etc. ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> If they kill Bradley off, there will be people upset like with the Danielle storyline; petitions to bring him back, that it was all a bad dream Stacey had because of her mental illness etc. ...


SSShhhhhhhh Perdy  dont give the EE Scriptwriters any more daft ideas. They are full of them already

----------


## Perdita

:EEK!:  Do you think it will be ok if I put spoiler tags around the sentence?  :Lol:

----------


## angelblue

Is just me or the words to leave means to be given no choice in the matter that your time on the show has ended.

But to `quit`means by your own admission?

----------


## parkerman

> Is just me or the words to leave means to be given no choice in the matter that your time on the show has ended.
> 
> But to `quit`means by your own admission?


'Clements said of his decision to exit: "I have been at EastEnders for nearly four years and I have enjoyed every minute with some fantastic storylines. But I feel that now is the time to take on some new roles."'

Seems to me like it was his own decision.

----------


## megan999

> EastEnders favourite Charlie Clements has quit the BBC soap after nearly four years, it has been revealed.
> 
> The 22-year-old, who has played Bradley Branning since January 2006, is to leave in a "sensational storyline" that will play out as part of the Walford serial's 25th anniversary celebrations in February.


Nooooooo!  :EEK!:  I  :Heart:  Bradley!!! Him and Stacey were so good together. I hope they don't kill him off  :Crying:

----------


## Perdita

We are always reading about characters saying they left to pursue other avenues when it was first announced that they were axed from their soaps. I hope they are leaving the door open for Bradley to return one day

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> The end for Bracey  unless she leaves with him - maybe he dies 
> 
> 
>  
> that means Stacey will have to leave too ?????????dont think Lacey is gonna leave?????????


I think it is only a matter of time before Lacey (Stacey) decides she has had enough of the square. The writers have two options they kill of Bradley or they reunite him and stacey and they leave together.  If they have them leaving in a black cab then's its a lame exit for Charlie.

----------


## parkerman

Well, of course, we know Peggy is also leaving next year, so perhaps Bradley and Peggy go off together...come to think of it  :Sick:

----------


## alan45

> Well, of course, we know Peggy is also leaving next year, so perhaps Bradley and Peggy go off together...come to think of it


Well she does seem to have a penchant for toy Boys in her real life :Love:

----------


## sindydoll

sharon marshall said he might leave in a box she cant say  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

Why does EastEnders always feature miserable storylines? There have been so many deaths recently in that little Albert Square, with more to come.  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

> sharon marshall said he might leave in a box she cant say


Death for Bradders  :Crying:

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> sharon marshall said he might leave in a box she cant say 
> 
> 
> Death for Bradders


well we dont know for sure! she isnt allowed to say but it sounds as though she may have give the game away  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder wiill Bradley's exit be somehow related to Max's scams and money problems

----------

